# Wish you were here!



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

No........... really, I could've used the help  Bet you thought you were gonna see something a little warmer! Still snowing by the way.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

These are all double deeps except for the tall one, it's a triple deep. Pushed snow with this 4x4 trying to get out to check em.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

Lol, I've got some similar pics that at some point I'm going to upload.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

So that white stuff is called snow?


----------



## hapinen (Jun 19, 2009)

Snow really isn't soo bad, Don't worry, I'm bringing a load of snow to all of you when I visit LA in March...
If I can get it through customs...


----------

